# Martial Arts School Insurance Questions.



## Instructor

Does anybody here have experience setting up insurance for a martial arts school?  

What insurance companies are good, what companies aren't?  

What kind of coverage is desirable?

Have you ever had to actually use the insurance?  

How do the costs translate to your students?

Is liability greater in a home martial arts school, a school taught out of a gymnasium or church, or a rented space?


----------



## dancingalone

Instructor said:


> Does anybody here have experience setting up insurance for a martial arts school?
> 
> What insurance companies are good, what companies aren't?
> 
> What kind of coverage is desirable?
> 
> Have you ever had to actually use the insurance?
> 
> How do the costs translate to your students?
> 
> Is liability greater in a home martial arts school, a school taught out of a gymnasium or church, or a rented space?



I really didn't do much price comparison shopping so I can't help with whom is 'best'.  I went with Philadelphia Insurance Companies because I knew several school operators who use them, one of them actually had to make a claim with them and was happy with the resolution.  My premium is about $200 a month and it gives me a basic $1,000,000 coverage policy with provisions for professional and personality liability arising from bodily injury and ahem sexual abuse.  My attorney considered this to be a sufficient level of protection for my school, and he did vet the company for me.

I just consider the insurance a fixed cost in my operating plan much like my lease and price my tuition accordingly.  The policy also covers classes taught in my home as well as another defined location (my church) where I used to hold free classes (and still do from time to time), though adding this provision increased the cost of the premium and I had to discuss this specifically with a risk adjuster over the phone.


----------



## Instructor

I'll check into Philadelphia Insurance.  Thanks Dance.


----------



## WaterGal

With a rented space, the landlord will tell you how much insurance you need to carry, which could be a low or very high amount.  Our landlord requires us to have $5 million in liability coverage, which I think is much higher than normal, but that's what they want, and it's ~$3k/year.


----------



## James Kovacich

http://www.karateinsurance.com/program-information

Depending on your number of students you can get by fairly cheap. 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Kovacich

Karateinsurance.com is $8.75 a head which is $875 annually for 100 students for 1 million $ coverage.
https://www.martialartsliabilityinsurance.com/
This one is the same price for 2 million $ coverage and they include MMA which should allow for full contact in your school. Most of these companies used to shy away from boxing and MMA. The fact that they are covering them now is a plus. 

I think maybe that if someone is paying $200 a month, they either have hundreds of students or are possibly paying to much.


----------



## WaterGal

James Kovacich said:


> I think maybe that if someone is paying $200 a month, they either have hundreds of students or are possibly paying to much.



Or they're required to have more than $2 million in coverage, which is the case for us.  Though paying too much is definitely a possibility!  The company we went with kept trying to get us to sign up for extra coverage for terrorism and robbery and stuff.  If we'd agreed to everything they proposed our plan would've been much more expensive.


----------



## Fusion Taekwondo LLC

Instructor said:


> Does anybody here have experience setting up insurance for a martial arts school?
> 
> What insurance companies are good, what companies aren't?
> 
> What kind of coverage is desirable?
> 
> Have you ever had to actually use the insurance?
> 
> How do the costs translate to your students?
> 
> Is liability greater in a home martial arts school, a school taught out of a gymnasium or church, or a rented space?




Thank you for asking this question as I am looking into insurance for my school as well. After searching on google I can see that there are 3-4 main companies. 
www.*martialartsinsurance.com/
*www.ideafit.com 
www.kandk*insurance.com/Sports/Pages/Martial-Arts-Schools.aspx
*
There may be others that I am not aware of. Anybody have any experience with the ones mentioned above?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I have Martial Arts Group.  So far so good.  Roughly about $650 a year.  $2,000,000 in liability coverage.


----------



## starsg38

James Kovacich said:


> Karateinsurance.com is $8.75 a head which is $875 annually for 100 students for 1 million $ coverage.
> Martial Arts Insurance Mixed Martial Arts Insurance
> This one is the same price for 2 million $ coverage and they include MMA which should allow for full contact in your school. Most of these companies used to shy away from boxing and MMA. The fact that they are covering them now is a plus.
> 
> I think maybe that if someone is paying $200 a month, they either have hundreds of students or are possibly paying to much.


http://www.cossioinsurance.com/insurance/martial-arts.html  also has coverage for $8.95 per person for $1,000,000 coverage.


----------

